# low beam bulb housing



## promojax (Nov 3, 2010)

Looking to find were to buy low beam bulb housing, the tabs are broken on one of mine and need to be replaced.

Thanks for any feed back.

promojax


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

try beemerboneyard if you want used bmw bike parts


----------

